# Pedigree Check for Prospect



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Comments: Detection/SAR work. OFA verfied both/Good Hips, No elbow score on sire. Sire's father working K9, not sport. Dam working SAR. Pups on ground. Being grown out.

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I knew Garri Vikar-really nice dog-She is the mother of Wanda's dog Max. Other than that know nothing about the pedigree


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can only add, Masi is a Garri Vikar granddaughter (since Max is her father) and a Galant granddaughter on her mother's side (helga is a galant daughter) and these dogs have good noses Where it comes from? Couldn't say, Max has a great nose, his son Enzo is showing some great nose, and Masi has a nose that won't quit,,they love to track..


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Julia Priest has bred for trainability, health, and workability for generations--you might call or email her if you haven't already been in touch and ask her opinion.

I don't know enough about either parent, especially the (very handsome!) father--but how much drive are they bringing to the table? Is the dad drivey and easy to train?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Julia knows the litter and comments on the pup pictures regularly - she is not so up on the Czech lines though in the father but has a lot of experience with the person breeding this litter (whom I first met in 2008 as an instructor at a Cadaver seminar). Reza is a tracking fool. Julia also has one puppy of her own I need to ask her about again-- was going to raise him until 6 months.

Yes he is very drivey - incredible hunt (at least based on some videos) - I know the breeding was done to produce dogs for scentwork and biddability is important to the breeder.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well the forces of the universe have converged and after all this time planning on getting a young adult because puppies are such a gamble ....... you know........what is life without some risk, eh? 

Meet Beau--I will be driving up to get him early October. Of the litter he is the one most interested in interacting with people. She has done all kinds of puppy things with them....

He is the sable


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Nancy...really, really nice pups.....great choice!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Definitely being brought up right! Ahhhhh so cute.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

yahoo! congratulations! Those sound like super SAR pups!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Where are the pups located? Is this the Sumo x Reza litter? I was wondering who owned Sumo--he's drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

WHAT?! I Can't believe you got a puppy!!!!! After all this talk 

Congrats lady!! He looks like he's going to be super!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

West Viginia. Kathy Holbert. She owns Reza but not Sumo. Sumo's owner got the pick but he wanted the more independant and dominant dog.

Mainly people know about her Beaucerons but she has also worked GSDs for a long time and is a LETs evaluator. I had been talking with her before the breeding because Grim was under consideration as a stud but a blank semen test on him killed that option.

buon Giorno! sunday, september 4, 2011

Not really yakking it up on FB because another person I know was going to get Beau but it just wasnt the right time and I think all the flooding up north and some problems with her current dog made her decide to wait. 

There is a short video clip of Sumo (turn off the sound  ) on her webpage.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome videos! How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well it has been about a year since I got Beau
So I thought it would be fun to update what he is like now at 14 months
So now the pedigree is just a piece of paper and not really a predictor of possibilities for us.

Hope to certify him thorugh NAPWDA in a few weeks but he is still kind of young for that, so I am not going to be mad at myself if we wind up with some problem areas to work on...I am mainly going to soak up as much as I can during a week long seminar.

Puppy-I swear he is still VERY MUCH a puppy in his playful silly ways-

Genetic Obedience - Oh, I think we missed that boat. He is very interactive very pushy very easy and fun to train but he most asuredly wants to do his own thing sometimes and I had to resort to a prong with him. He has now met 3 different NAPWDA Master trainers and they have really like him but have all said (indepdentaly of one another) "you will need to keep a lot of control on that dog-especially when he gets around 2" whatever that means. I have done more obedience with this pup than anything else and it has not hurt his drives or his ability to work independantly one bit as I thought it might. The good thing is that when he is hunting for odor he is all about work.

Nerves-Have not had any nerve issues at all. Dives into anything and everything with no reservations and blows off negative experiences. I would say he is pretty hard both physically and mentally. Things that would make Grim skulk into his crate, Beau pretty much blows off.

Sociability-He really wants to play with other dogs which we don't allow. I do wish Grim's back had not been hurt so they could be buddies more but I can't have Beau roughousing with him. There is no dog agression or barking though and he is under my control around other dogs (very important for the offlead cadaver work to ignore other loose dogs). He meets other dogs onlead fine. he was pretty unfazed when an older female gave him a clear correction for being a bit forward and trying to play-lept up in the air ran around her, gaver he another play bow before I caught him and reeled him in (one of those moments where he was *not* obedient and broke my command). He likes people. I am not sure how aloof he will ultimately be. his mother was aloof when I met her. 

Ball drive-yep in spades but the good news is ball play is higher value than critters. I miss Cyra's chipmunk hunting ability - I think Beau is friends with them. One ran right in front of him one day while he was bringing back the ball and he stopped, dropped the ball, looked at it for a second, picked up the ball and returned to me. And he will retrieve metal pipes but I don't think that is good for his teeth.

Hunt drive - Definitely incredible. He is on the hunt anytime he is not doing obedience - he is hardwired that way. I talked with some folks about recreational hikes etc and they said - you can put him offlead if you are working an area as a "negative" or have some small hide he can find, else - any recreation is onlead. If the only thing on this dogs mind when he is offlead is finding cadaver odor so much the better. Obviously the down/up side is to get toys and play we must train so we must train a lot!

Fight Drive - well since we don't do bitework I really don't know. He does push his toys at me to tug and he does wrap his legs around mine or pushes on me with his front paws. I had to get help with the out and still have some issues with it and have to return to ground zero with him earning the tug by releasing it. His bite is very firm and not chewy.

Physique-He is taller and leaner than I had hoped but he still has a good bit of substance. I do not think he will be blocky like a Czech dog - more like his mother. Not sure how much filling out. I am guessing he is around 24 inches and about 80lbs right now.

In the house - Oh he never had an accident since we brought him home but I cannot trust him so most of his in house time is place or down stay. He just sticks his head into everything and still thinks nothing about grabbing anything he wants I can take it from him but his house manners are still not the best though he is more outside than inside. We are still working on that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Nancy he sounds like he's been alot of fun to work/train/live with! and he's handsome to boot


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ms Jocoyn thank you for updating on Beau. You say not so much on the genetic obedience . Go back into your memory and your youtubeys, the pups in the swimming pool -- they all paddled AWAY from the person putting them in -- wondered about that test - they weren't entirely comfortable , which would have been a once-around. Only one pup went out a bit and then circled and then proceeded to the far side. Go visit some local kennels later on when warm weather hits again and replicate this little sequence - just as an intellectual exercise - for future. The dogs that will work better as team will , after paddling around , figure out that the person is who to return to for a lift out or to visit . 
One youtubey I recall the pups were taken to a school? some instituition with glassed in area light streaming in to polished floor and the pups ran well ahead of the person, people , sheer mayhem , here there everywhere --- not so much interest once again in the person -- they should have moved like a school of fish with the raiser . 
Just as an example and not to take away from your report , when I took Nick out the first time to Mikes it was because Mike could not get away to visit - and I had an appointment some 10 minutes drive east of him , so I took the pups to see him. I showed them following beside me , Nick to the left , his brother Ando-Kenya to the right , perfect heel position , attentive , eye contact . When I sat back in the shade to talk to Mike , his daughter , Kaitlyn walked away , called the pups and they did exactly the same thing with her . Later they went on the trampoline where she made it move and the pups bobbled like corks on wavy water . Understand that this being close has nothing to do with being insecure. Not at all .
Then Kaitlyn sat with me and Mike did his thing. Shortly after I left to drive away to my appointment. Came back two hours later - the pups were consistent the entire time , having scrambled over rubble , agility stuff , tall grass , ditches -- and then they all had a snooze in the shade .
This experience was repeated a week or so later , this time my husband tagged along , and Mike's wife was home and the dogs were true to performance. Just something to look for , next time , to make it easier on yourself for training.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It will be interesting how it will play out....Beau was the 2nd pup in the pool and it was his first time in water. The breeder (who spent most time with them) was the one filming and her husband putting the pups in the water...so I think they were swimming to her. In the school though they were going after balls and it was several people but yes, mayhem.

He does move nicely with me offlead in the woods and does not range out of visual unless there is odor, and always wants to interact with me with his toy (We have a little rat terrier a teammate is trying to train and her dog with rathr just play with the ball by himself than with her) - Natural heeling though no. 

I will say though that he has not had one false alert which is impressive. I even have stared at objects and done things with my body language (such as over detailing a blank area) that would cause my other dog to false alert and he is very true to his nose. In that regard the independance is good - but yes this elusive genetic obedience would probably make things easier in terms of obedience.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well the dog does have talent , and a good trainer -- so best of luck --


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The scentwork I have been doing for long enough to really like what I see. Some did make comments on the hunt drive when they first looked at the pedigree (on the father's side). I think the Sontausen motherline is so small and the dogs are more engaged in AKC type venues and in detection/patrol work than schutzhund and most don't have enought background with them to really comment.

Actually, I don't think anyone "predicted" genetic obedience on the pedigree.

Training true formal obedience, not just coming when called, drop on recall and not pulling on a lead, is something newer to me...as well as understanding (trying to) this interplay between genetic obedience and independance. He would be an exasperating dog for a first time GSD owner...but I am not sure that is bad, just different.


----------

